# Lamkin Brothers



## phlaw (Feb 17, 2005)

What info can anyone give me about the Lamkin brothers and the Kenpo they teach?  Specifically any info on the home study course.

Thanks


----------



## JKDooer (Feb 17, 2005)

I have been in participating in the Home Study Course since last October.  Its a solid program, good instruction.  There is lots of information about them on thier websites www.arnis.org and www.elite-fighters.com 

One good thing is that they have rapid repsose to calls and emails.

JKDooer,
Albert


----------



## Turner (Feb 17, 2005)

The Lamkin Brothers, though are ranked under the Tracy system, provide a home study course using the EPAK 24 Technique curriculum. Of all the Home Study courses (written manuals) that I've seen, theirs is the most comprehensive. If anyone has read the Lampkin Brothers Library of Kenpo and the Guides to Mastery and know of a set that goes into more detail, let me know!


----------



## phlaw (Feb 18, 2005)

Aren't they also certified under EPAK??


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Phlaw,

This was posted re: the Lamkin brothers.


http://www.arnis.org/kenpo/homestudy.htm

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7087&highlight=Lamkin


~Tess


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 18, 2005)

Mod Note

Moved to General Kenpo as this is not  just EPAK, but also could be considered Tracy Kenpo.

~Tess
-MT S. Mod


----------



## JKDooer (Feb 18, 2005)

phlaw said:
			
		

> Aren't they also certified under EPAK??


  Yes, they are.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 18, 2005)

JKDooer said:
			
		

> Yes, they are.


By who exactly are they certified in EPAK?

DarK LorD


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 13, 2005)

apparently Ed Parker:

http://www.elite-fighters.com/home/aboutus/kenpo_history1.htm
five part article detailing thier Kenpo history. I thought it was very informative.


----------

